# Troy-Bilt PW Wont Start



## OscarNJ

My < 1 year old pressure washer won't start. It has a B&S 6.75 HP engine (2550 psi washer). I started off replacing the plug and air filter, checking the oil level, and ensuring it had fresh gas. Still nothing except arm pain from pulling the rope. I sprayed a little starting fluid directly in the carb and it caught for a second, then died. I was able to repeat this. My guess was no fuel to the carb. I removed the bowl and there was plenty of gas in it, and the gas was gravity flowing from the tank (had to pinch off the fuel hose to stop it). The float was free to move. I re-assembled and still nothing. Does this just jeave internal carb issues or what? I've only used this thing twice, for a total of less than 10 hours. :4-dontkno Any help would be appreciated before I haul it off the the local repai guy. Thanks.


----------



## K-B

When was the last time you used it? How old is the gas that's in it? Gas will begin turning stale in 15 days. If the gas has been in it a long time, drain out all the old gas, drain the carburetor (by removing the bowl), refill with fresh gas and try again. Another possibility is contaminated gas (most likely water). Draining the tank & carburetor should take care of that problem too, although if you do see water beads in the tank, take extra care to thoroughly dry it out.
Here's how to test whether or not it's getting gas: Try to start it, pull it at least 5 times. Then remove the plug, and inspect for wetness. Tap the electrode end in the palm of your hand. If there's any water on the plug, it will bead up on your hand.


----------



## OscarNJ

Brand new gas, so that's not it. It's been in the shed since last summer, but it was drained back then. Already removed the bowl to get the last of any old stuff out, and noticed a little sediment in the bottom, but not much. I just put in a new plug, so any wetness should be apparent. I'll give that a try this afternoon.


----------



## A#1

i've seen plastic/rubber fuel lines especially the black double core fuel line seperate...this collapses the fuel line...when engine is trying to run the vaccum from the carb can collapse weak hoses...cheap starting point


----------

